# Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities



## Brick Layer

*Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...  

A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
[War on families, war on children and fathers.] 

MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17

*AKA MichiganianMan*
MichiganianMan
*AKA Darren Edward*
Darren Edward

PostScript, my first thread
FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness


----------



## Moonglow

Yes we got the 411 the first time....Do you just lay modular brick?


----------



## Brick Layer

Spinal fusion (L4 and L5) with permanent nerve damage; masonry has been good to me!!!

I don't do to much anymore.... brick, block, and rock all shapes and sizes;
Used to lay em' all, HARD CORE MASONRY (mason lays anything). 
[ha ha laugh out loud]




*Juxtapose* Michigan State Flag

I have a couple of sons whom are still in the trade.

Thanks for the full moons - we have to have humor!


----------



## Ringel05

Brick Layer said:


> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness


Everyone should have a hobby.


----------



## saveliberty

I have always wondered if you always lay bricks or it is possible a golden egg may appear once in a great while?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brick Layer said:


> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness



WTF is this thread even about?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> I have always wondered if you always lay bricks or it is possible a golden egg may appear once in a great while?



*"golden egg"*

That remind me it is Easter not to far ahead now, that means I get the eggs chocolate and golden


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.



I thought Mexicans lay enchiladas


----------



## Marion Morrison

Brick Layer said:


> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness




Welcome, BrickLayer.


----------



## HenryBHough

Man who try lay brick get bent prick.


----------



## Brick Layer

saveliberty said:


> I have always wondered if you always lay bricks or it is possible a golden egg may appear once in a great while?





Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Mexicans lay enchiladas
Click to expand...




HenryBHough said:


> Man who try lay brick get bent prick.



*....let's just say 'chicken' in the summer and 'feathers' in the winter.*


----------



## Brick Layer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.







https://media.giphy.com/media/l2QZRQif7aVJTlJEQ/giphy.gif

Title IV-D and Corruption - Page 9 - Sui Juris Club Forum


----------



## Brick Layer

*
QUESTION: "What do you call a basement full of bricklayers" ? *


----------



## Brick Layer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WTF is this thread even about?



Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
*




This is listed under 'Introduce Yourself' - 
Introduce Yourself

...sorry i'm slow.

I introduced myself here after posting my first thread under 'Law and Justice System'; thank you for your patience; I am new here.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brick Layer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is this thread even about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is listed under 'Introduce Yourself' -
> Introduce Yourself
> 
> ...sorry i'm slow.
> 
> I introduced myself here after posting my first thread under 'Law and Justice System'; thank you for your patience; I am new here.*
Click to expand...


All I want to know is if you are or are not a SJW? If you are not you can stay, if you are a SJW you have to go


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brick Layer said:


> *
> QUESTION: "What do you call a basement full of bricklayers" ? *



Is the answer a basement?


----------



## Brick Layer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> All I want to know is if you are or are not a SJW? If you are not you can stay, if you are a SJW you have to go



Lucy please I am slow..... 
What is a SJW?   SPELL IT OUT (please) and then I can properly answer;  until then I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am full of guesses myself.


----------



## Brick Layer

*Hint to the riddle:  BITCH BITCH BITCH



Brick Layer said:



QUESTION: "What do you call a basement full of bricklayers" ?

Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:



			Is the answer a basement? 

Click to expand...


ANSWER: "....a wine cellar!!!







Whiskey sticks/spirit levels - phrase meaning and origin


*


----------



## Mr Natural

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*




Fat chance of that.

American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.


----------



## Brick Layer

Mr Clean said:


> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.



Here in Michigan, (born and bred)

...from what I hear it can be hard to find a good tender now a days!

Have three sons (two by birth plus their older brother) two of the three are mason apprentices my first born is not.  He works by the hour for the union, city work construction subsurface, bridges, roads, etc... and specializes in laying pipe (concrete pipe, manholes,  water drains, etc..) so they are all working the "3-D's" dirty, dangerous, and difficult - honest carriers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr Clean said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
Click to expand...


  And there's a reason for that.


----------



## Brick Layer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.



My work here is in hopes that my kids, [y]our kids, and their kid's kid's kids none of them, never ever fall pray to the systematic Title IV-D family court and the disastrous incentives that have created most all Divorce (an industry) and FRACKING 'fracturing the family parent child relationships fractionalizing time together and time apart' all across America; one generation after another; family business... judge's kids are judges, sheriff's kids are cops, lawyer's kids are attorneys / public pretenders, etc... mostly Title IV-D contractors working in the child support industry are just statist feeding off the rest of us like parasites.  Sucking our families dry one case at a time at the expense of social security (WELFARE) and ultimately the taxpayer; bleeding America, transferring family wealth one generation after the other.




There is more money going to the service fees, interest on arrears , incentives, EVER INCREASING EXPENDITURES for the next budget allotment, ect.... than any assistance going to actual needy families.  What was set out to help families only helps the system [county Title IV-D fund], so instead of children being abandoned-they are being forcibly removed and these [unwanted often 'ex parte' or 'otherwise'] services are costing taxpayers more than welfare to any family.   Cost Avoidance allegedly being through Child Support, fat chance-instead it is just a revenue scheme at the expense of children and families and the family unit.  I vow for 50 / 50 parenting time with joint legal and joint physical custody in situations where the parents cannot work out their differences; hopefully promoting families and marriages to stay together.


----------



## Brick Layer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's a reason for that.
Click to expand...


YOUR GOING TO SAY THE WALL RIGHT?
We got that covered here:
Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities

The reason I can see is...
People with *sedentary jobs *(sedentary work) who set on their asses tend to make more money than those who work hard with their hands at the '3-Ds' - a direct result of taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency. 

The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
Code of Federal Regulations § 404.1567

*Title IV-D INVENTORY *


----------



## Brick Layer

*Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!




*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Brick Layer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's a reason for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR GOING TO SAY THE WALL RIGHT?
> We got that covered here:
> Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
> 
> The reason I can see is...
> People with *sedentary jobs *(sedentary work) who set on their asses tend to make more money than those who work hard with their hands at the '3-Ds' - a direct result of taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> Code of Federal Regulations § 404.1567
> 
> *Title IV-D INVENTORY *
Click to expand...


  Actually no.
The reason is the beaners come in such numbers that the average bricklayer only makes 12 bucks an hour forcing white people out of the market.
    Add the fact that the beaners send the majority of that 12 bucks back to mehico where they can live for peanuts when they retire.

 Think about this...I'm 52 years old and I cut grass as a teenager in the summer for 20 bucks a pop which included weed eating and edging.
  Now 35+ years later it cost 25 bucks.....for a beaner to do it.

  And off course there is a stigma involved. White kids now feel that mowing grass or bricklaying is a job for beaners and they feel it's beneath them. Which of course robs our American youth the chance to earn some bucks and learn the value of a hard days work.
  This also applies to fast food and all the other jobs our kids used to cut their teeth on thus we're raising a bunch of entitled little shits with no work ethic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Brick Layer said:


> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



  Thats true to a certain extent.
I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
   All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.


----------



## Muhammed

Brick Layer said:


> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness


Welcome, Brick Layer.

IIRC Moonglow is also a brick mason. 

You guys should bond.


----------



## Moonglow

Muhammed said:


> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer *
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war. _
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Brick Layer.
> 
> IIRC Moonglow is also a brick mason.
> 
> You guys should bond.
Click to expand...

No I'm not into Flemish..


----------



## miketx

Brick Layer said:


> *
> QUESTION: "What do you call a basement full of bricklayers" ? *


Puerto Ricans.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's a reason for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR GOING TO SAY THE WALL RIGHT?
> We got that covered here:
> Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
> 
> The reason I can see is...
> People with *sedentary jobs *(sedentary work) who set on their asses tend to make more money than those who work hard with their hands at the '3-Ds' - a direct result of taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> Code of Federal Regulations § 404.1567
> 
> *Title IV-D INVENTORY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The reason is the beaners come in such numbers that the average bricklayer only makes 12 bucks an hour forcing white people out of the market.
> Add the fact that the beaners send the majority of that 12 bucks back to mehico where they can live for peanuts when they retire.
> 
> Think about this...I'm 52 years old and I cut grass as a teenager in the summer for 20 bucks a pop which included weed eating and edging.
> Now 35+ years later it cost 25 bucks.....for a beaner to do it.
> 
> And off course there is a stigma involved. White kids now feel that mowing grass or bricklaying is a job for beaners and they feel it's beneath them. Which of course robs our American youth the chance to earn some bucks and learn the value of a hard days work.
> This also applies to fast food and all the other jobs our kids used to cut their teeth on thus we're raising a bunch of entitled little shits with no work ethic.
Click to expand...


$20? Wtf, man? I used to make $3-$10 on an average yard There were no weedeaters. If you wanted a weed gone, you pulled it. Color me jealous of $20 a yard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's a reason for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR GOING TO SAY THE WALL RIGHT?
> We got that covered here:
> Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
> 
> The reason I can see is...
> People with *sedentary jobs *(sedentary work) who set on their asses tend to make more money than those who work hard with their hands at the '3-Ds' - a direct result of taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> Code of Federal Regulations § 404.1567
> 
> *Title IV-D INVENTORY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The reason is the beaners come in such numbers that the average bricklayer only makes 12 bucks an hour forcing white people out of the market.
> Add the fact that the beaners send the majority of that 12 bucks back to mehico where they can live for peanuts when they retire.
> 
> Think about this...I'm 52 years old and I cut grass as a teenager in the summer for 20 bucks a pop which included weed eating and edging.
> Now 35+ years later it cost 25 bucks.....for a beaner to do it.
> 
> And off course there is a stigma involved. White kids now feel that mowing grass or bricklaying is a job for beaners and they feel it's beneath them. Which of course robs our American youth the chance to earn some bucks and learn the value of a hard days work.
> This also applies to fast food and all the other jobs our kids used to cut their teeth on thus we're raising a bunch of entitled little shits with no work ethic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $20? Wtf, man? I used to make $3-$10 on an average yard There were no weedeaters. If you wanted a weed gone, you pulled it. Color me jealous of $20 a yard.
Click to expand...


  You must outdate me.lol


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's a reason for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOUR GOING TO SAY THE WALL RIGHT?
> We got that covered here:
> Bricklayer's qualities, identities, or activities
> 
> The reason I can see is...
> People with *sedentary jobs *(sedentary work) who set on their asses tend to make more money than those who work hard with their hands at the '3-Ds' - a direct result of taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> Code of Federal Regulations § 404.1567
> 
> *Title IV-D INVENTORY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The reason is the beaners come in such numbers that the average bricklayer only makes 12 bucks an hour forcing white people out of the market.
> Add the fact that the beaners send the majority of that 12 bucks back to mehico where they can live for peanuts when they retire.
> 
> Think about this...I'm 52 years old and I cut grass as a teenager in the summer for 20 bucks a pop which included weed eating and edging.
> Now 35+ years later it cost 25 bucks.....for a beaner to do it.
> 
> And off course there is a stigma involved. White kids now feel that mowing grass or bricklaying is a job for beaners and they feel it's beneath them. Which of course robs our American youth the chance to earn some bucks and learn the value of a hard days work.
> This also applies to fast food and all the other jobs our kids used to cut their teeth on thus we're raising a bunch of entitled little shits with no work ethic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $20? Wtf, man? I used to make $3-$10 on an average yard There were no weedeaters. If you wanted a weed gone, you pulled it. Color me jealous of $20 a yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must outdate me.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Brick Layer

Brick Layer said:


> *Hello, I AM, Brick Layer*
> I support family rights and 50/50 parenting; Title IV-D practical application research and remedy.  I hope that with my postings that I am able to reach at least one...
> 
> A situation or condition that results from the coexistence of disparate or antagonistic qualities, identities, or activities: _the national schizophrenia that results from carrying out an unpopular war._
> [War on families, war on children and fathers.]
> 
> MalachI 4:6 Luke 1:17
> 
> *AKA MichiganianMan*
> MichiganianMan
> *AKA Darren Edward*
> Darren Edward
> 
> PostScript, my first thread
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness





Ringel05 said:


> Everyone should have a hobby.





*ACTION!!!! (seeking no money damages)
The Friend of the Court, Sheriff, and the County are the named defendants.*
....this is a Pending Case I helped co author with the plaintiff (a close friend of mine); access additional information about this case on the US Court's PACER system.  
Please pray for my friend [Title IV-D Poster Child], a victim of the divorce industry, devastated by the Title IV-D corruption; he is having health issues and needs prayers for strength and healing as we see this Title IV-D Case make its way through the wheels of our American justice system; waiting remedy. 
NOTICE there is nothing for sale here, I with permission am simply sharing, for others.....
https://dockets.justia.com/docket/michigan/miedce/2:2017cv11789/320733


----------



## anotherlife

Brick Layer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I want to know is if you are or are not a SJW? If you are not you can stay, if you are a SJW you have to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy please I am slow.....
> What is a SJW?   SPELL IT OUT (please) and then I can properly answer;  until then I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am full of guesses myself.
Click to expand...

SJW = Strong Jewish Woman


----------



## anotherlife

Mr Clean said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Mexicans lay bricks here in Texas.
> *With the election of Trump your kids kids might still be masons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance of that.
> 
> American kids don't want to do that kind of work anymore.
Click to expand...


I would do it.  But the problem is that you have to put the bricks straight, or the wall bends.  How do all those bricks stay straight even up to the 2nd floor?


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
Click to expand...


Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
Click to expand...


  Total bullshit.
If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
   Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
   Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
     The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
Click to expand...


But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
Click to expand...


   Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
Click to expand...


But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental


HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
Click to expand...


See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
Click to expand...


  I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
    While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
     Just $150 a month!!!!
Let me know if you're interested!!!


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Children don't win when one parent 'Wins' custody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
Click to expand...


   This one is in Chicago.
If you'd like a place on the west coast the price goes to $450.


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is in Chicago.
> If you'd like a place on the west coast the price goes to $450.
Click to expand...


When I go back to the USA, my most likely place would be around Philadelphia Pennsylvania, so luckily I don't have to be putting up with California prices.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is in Chicago.
> If you'd like a place on the west coast the price goes to $450.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I go back to the USA, my most likely place would be around Philadelphia Pennsylvania, so luckily I don't have to be putting up with California prices.
Click to expand...


   Than do I have the place for you!!!
I know someone so I can get you into this fantastic ground level underpass sweet spot for $375!!!!
    No credit check and a small $400 dollar deposit.
Pets Welcome!!


----------



## anotherlife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is in Chicago.
> If you'd like a place on the west coast the price goes to $450.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I go back to the USA, my most likely place would be around Philadelphia Pennsylvania, so luckily I don't have to be putting up with California prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than do I have the place for you!!!
> I know someone so I can get you into this fantastic ground level underpass sweet spot for $375!!!!
> No credit check and a small $400 dollar deposit.
> Pets Welcome!!
> View attachment 172717
Click to expand...


$400?  Sure you wanna keep the rif-rough out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  When I move back to the USA, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is in Chicago.
> If you'd like a place on the west coast the price goes to $450.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I go back to the USA, my most likely place would be around Philadelphia Pennsylvania, so luckily I don't have to be putting up with California prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than do I have the place for you!!!
> I know someone so I can get you into this fantastic ground level underpass sweet spot for $375!!!!
> No credit check and a small $400 dollar deposit.
> Pets Welcome!!
> View attachment 172717
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $400?  Sure you wanna keep the rif-rough out.
Click to expand...


  Sir we never rent to riff raff!!!
We only accept the highest level of street urchin!!!
   No more than five patches of scabies allowed!


----------



## Brick Layer

2 Corinthians 5:13 If we are "out of our mind," as some say, it is for God; if we are in our right mind, it is for you.


----------



## Brick Layer

Brick Layer said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> when people respond with questions- provide them with more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about Title IV (Welfare) Part D (Child Support) please feel free to provide a more detailed question and I will gladly respond to the best of my ability; my only concern is education and awareness.
> 
> 'schools are for fish'
> 
> Malachi 4:6 He will turn the hearts of the parents to their children, and the hearts of the children to their parents; or else I will come and strike the land with total destruction."
> 
> Luke 1:17 And he will go on before the Lord, in the spirit and power of Elijah, to turn the hearts of the parents to their children and the disobedient to the wisdom of the righteous--to make ready a people prepared for the Lord."
Click to expand...




Brick Layer said:


> *Administrative Review of that 'Stipulation' allegedly on file with The Friend of the Court, and [without welfare] how it got there [on file with the FOC] without Six Pack Joe's signature or consent *  ...remember we live in a republic, a free society.
> [Enforcement of that agreement and or contract; the family court an 'equity court' alleging a private agreement between the parents regarding support; an arrest would be a contempt of court for the breach of agreement 'failure to pay as agreed' a crime against the child.]
> 
> Example of average Support Enforcement Order required for a Michigan Bench Warrant to insue; in Michigan the case number will be the federal Title IV-D number 'Michigan's single case identifier number for reporting to the feds'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people never give up their liberties, but under some delusion. ~ Burke, Edmund
> 
> 
> "Damn democracy. It is a fraudulent term used, often by ignorant persons but no less often by intellectual fakers, to describe an infamous mixture of socialism, miscegenation, graft, confiscation of property and denial of personal rights to individuals whose virtuous principles make them offensive." Westbrook Pegler: New York Journal American, 1/25/51, entitled "Upholds Republic of U.S. Against Phony Democracy, Democracy in the U.S. Branded Meaningless"





Brick Layer said:


> *When President Franklin Delano Roosevelt took office in March 1933, he immediately focused his attention on the domestic economic situation created by the Great Depression. Believing that recovery would come from measures taken at home rather than abroad, he secured Congressional passage of a series of far-reaching domestic economic reforms that would come to be known as the first New Deal.  His doubts about the ability of foreign economic policy to contribute to domestic recovery were reflected in his approach to the London Economic Conference.   Countries that remained on the gold standard, sought to convince countries that had left the gold standard, to agree to stabilize the par values of their currencies. Roosevelt rejected such an agreement as “a purely artificial and temporary experiment,” asserting that a “sound internal economic situation” was more important to a country’s prosperity than the external value of its currency.*
> Milestones: 1921–1936 - Office of the Historian
> Reciprocal Trade Agreements Act (1934)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social Security Act §458
> Social Security Act Title IV
> 
> *Social Workers acting in public under the umbrella of Social Security*
> 
> Social Security is not an insurance policy instead it is a social policy “trust” and was part of the New Deal introduced (national debt/based currency) and sold to the American people with the historic declared emergency and has been back in front of Congress again and again voted on to raise the borrowing ceiling; Social Security was always designed for the needy; backed by the faith and credit of the American people.
> 
> Title IV-D Contractors (Child Support Enforcement Agencies) are the driving factor for the creation of a non-custodial parent and the creation of a child support order.
> Federal Title IV-D Program dollars is what is keeping state and local county government budgets afloat (feeding the statists).
> 
> Grant programs are being used for revenue generation by the states as opposed to solving legitimate societal problems. States being able to use the Title IV-D / Child Support Enforcement Program as a tool for State Revenue Generation instead of Aid for Actual Needy Families.
> 
> Government for the people by the people; the state and local governments need to find a new source of funding without destroying families for their actors acting as the de jure government via private for profit public contacts; contractual agreements; civil servants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My work here is in hopes that my kids, [y]our kids, and their kid's kid's kids none of them, never ever fall pray to the systematic Title IV-D family court and the disastrous incentives that have created most all Divorce (an industry) and FRACKING 'fracturing the family parent child relationships fractionalizing time together and time apart' all across America; one generation after another; family business... judge's kids are judges, sheriff's kids are cops, lawyer's kids are attorneys / public pretenders, etc... mostly Title IV-D contractors working in the child support industry are just statist feeding off the rest of us like parasites.  Sucking our families dry one case at a time at the expense of social security (WELFARE) and ultimately the taxpayer; bleeding America, transferring family wealth one generation after the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more money going to the service fees, interest on arrears , incentives, EVER INCREASING EXPENDITURES for the next budget allotment, ect.... than any assistance going to actual needy families.  What was set out to help families only helps the system [county Title IV-D fund], so instead of children being abandoned-they are being forcibly removed and these [unwanted often 'ex parte' or 'otherwise'] services are costing taxpayers more than welfare to any family.   Cost Avoidance allegedly being through Child Support, fat chance-instead it is just a revenue scheme at the expense of children and families and the family unit.  I vow for 50 / 50 parenting time with joint legal and joint physical custody in situations where the parents cannot work out their differences; hopefully promoting families and marriages to stay together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> > Date: Tue, 8 Jan 2008 18:52:21 -0500
> > From: law@loc.gov
> > To: Brick Layer
> > Subject: Library Question - Answer [Question #3075340]
> >
> > Hello Brick Layer
> >
> > This is in reply to your inquiry concerning a petition filed with the congress during the first administration of President Franklin Roosevelt in 1933.
> >
> >
> > Question History:
> >
> > Patron: On or About 1933 Theodore Roosevelt’s Administration declared the United States of America’s federal government bankrupt; demanding the American people to turn in their gold and silver under the “New Deal” and the Emergency War Powers Act. United States Notes and introducing Federal Reserve Notes; Public money vs. Private credit and introducing the National Deficit (perpetual deficit spending rather than paying all bills in gold and silver) plunging America into world government via international banking.
> >
> > Question: Is there a record or petition filed in the Library of Congress of this said federal government bankruptcy? I would like to thank you in advance for all your help locating and providing this requested information and or formal conformation that the said petition does not exist; patriot.
> >
> > Librarian 1: This is in reply to your inquiry concerning a petition filed with the congress during the first administration of President Franklin Roosevelt in 1933.
> >
> > There is no such petition on file at the Library of Congress. The withdraw of gold from private ownership was ordered by President Roosevelt in Executive Order 6102, however, this did not affect the value of the dollar which continued to be valued against gold until 1971. This document did not order the surrendering of silver. In fact silver certificates continued to be honored through out the period and most denominations of U.S. coins were minted in silver up until 1965. A copy of Executive Order 6102 is available on the website of the American Presidency Project at
> >
> > < Franklin D. Roosevelt: Executive Order 6102—Requiring Gold Coin, Gold Bullion and Gold Certificates to Be Delivered to the Government >
> >
> > Public Services Division
> > Law Library of Congress
> > Library of Congress
> > 101 Independence Ave., SE
> > Washington, D.C. 20540-3120
> > URL: < Law Library Reading Room | Law Library of Congress >
> > E-Mail: < Law Library of Congress - Ask a Librarian (Library of Congress) >
> >
> > Please take a moment to fill out a survey at: Ask A Librarian Error
> >
> > Thank you for contacting the Law Library of Congress reference librarians. If you wish to send another question to us, please visit our question form at < Law Library of Congress - Ask a Librarian (Library of Congress) >.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the grant monies [five streams of funding plus incentives] flow into each county's general fund (Title IV-D fund) through thier *comprehensive annual financial reports**; investment funds*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Local Government CAFR reports
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malachi 4:6 He will turn the hearts of the parents to their children, and the hearts of the children to their parents; or else I will come and strike the land with total destruction."
> 
> Luke 1:17 And he will go on before the Lord, in the spirit and power of Elijah, to turn the hearts of the parents to their children and the disobedient to the wisdom of the righteous--to make ready a people prepared for the Lord."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clearfield Doctrine*
> "Governments descend to the level of a mere private corporation, and take on the characteristics of a mere private citizen...where private corporate commercial paper [Federal Reserve Notes] and securities [checks] is concerned. ... For purposes of suit, such corporations and individuals are regarded as entities entirely separate from government."
> http://geminiinvestmentsresearchgro...-trust-co-v-united-states-318-us-363-1942.doc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Clearfield Doctrine is saying is that when private commercial paper is used by corporate government, then Government loses its sovereignty status and becomes no different than a mere private corporation. As such, government (or in your case a court) then becomes bound by the rules and laws that govern private corporations which means that if they intend to compel an individual to some specific performance based upon its corporate statutes or corporation rules, then the government, like any private corporation, must be the _holder in due course _of a contract or other commercial agreement between it and the one upon whom demands for specific performance are made and further, the government must be willing to enter the contract or commercial agreement into evidence before trying to get to the court to enforce its demands, called statutes.
> 
> Part of the New Deal
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I can see is... taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> 
> FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *....domestic economic situation created by The NEW DEAL recovery coming from measures taken at home rather than abroad asserting that a “sound internal economic situation” from Breaking Up Families and the family unit - Title IV-D ledgers and balances moving the currency (one charge at a time) from being stagnant; keeping the local governments afloat (busyness).*
> 
> *FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness*
Click to expand...




Brick Layer said:


> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clearfield Doctrine*
> "Governments descend to the level of a mere private corporation, and take on the characteristics of a mere private citizen...where private corporate commercial paper [Federal Reserve Notes] and securities [checks] is concerned. ... For purposes of suit, such corporations and individuals are regarded as entities entirely separate from government."
> http://geminiinvestmentsresearchgro...-trust-co-v-united-states-318-us-363-1942.doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Clearfield Doctrine is saying is that when private commercial paper is used by corporate government, then Government loses its sovereignty status and becomes no different than a mere private corporation. As such, government (or in your case a court) then becomes bound by the rules and laws that govern private corporations which means that if they intend to compel an individual to some specific performance based upon its corporate statutes or corporation rules, then the government, like any private corporation, must be the _holder in due course _of a contract or other commercial agreement between it and the one upon whom demands for specific performance are made and further, the government must be willing to enter the contract or commercial agreement into evidence before trying to get to the court to enforce its demands, called statutes.
> 
> Part of the New Deal
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I can see is... taking God's portable property, gold, silver, copper, etc. out of the money (substance) and replacing it with (fiat currency) a debt based currency.
> 
> The NEW DEAL!!!  Where the backs of every American and their children are pledged 'birth certificate' the creditors on account, the account of the United States deficit spending [Federal Title IV-D Fun[ding]], backed by We the People's faith and credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can a law itself be a crime?
Click to expand...




Brick Layer said:


> This may be offtopic to the thread (I apologize), yet gives a bigger picture of my quoted post (quoted below) that which is on topic and or was intended to be on topic....
> 'Can a law itself be a crime'.
> 
> *All good works and philanthropy aside there is an underlining evil with the tax exempt foundations of America!*
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Date: Tue, 8 Jan 2008 18:52:21 -0500
> > From: law@loc.gov
> > To: Brick Layer
> > Subject: Library Question - Answer [Question #3075340]
> >
> > Hello Brick Layer
> >
> > This is in reply to your inquiry concerning a petition filed with the congress during the first administration of President Franklin Roosevelt in 1933.
> >
> >
> > Question History:
> >
> > Patron: On or About 1933 Theodore Roosevelt’s Administration declared the United States of America’s federal government bankrupt; demanding the American people to turn in their gold and silver under* the “New Deal” and the Emergency War Powers Act*. United States Notes and introducing Federal Reserve Notes; *Public money vs. Private credit and introducing the National Deficit* (perpetual deficit spending rather than paying all bills in gold and silver) *plunging America into world government via international banking*.
> >
> > Question: Is there a record or petition filed in the Library of Congress of this said federal government bankruptcy? I would like to thank you in advance for all your help locating and providing this requested information and or formal conformation that the said petition does not exist; patriot.
> >
> > Librarian 1: This is in reply to your inquiry concerning a petition filed with the congress during the first administration of President Franklin Roosevelt in 1933.
> >
> > There is no such petition on file at the Library of Congress. The withdraw of gold from private ownership was ordered by President Roosevelt in Executive Order 6102, however, this did not affect the value of the dollar which continued to be valued against gold until 1971. This document did not order the surrendering of silver. In fact silver certificates continued to be honored through out the period and most denominations of U.S. coins were minted in silver up until 1965. A copy of Executive Order 6102 is available on the website of the American Presidency Project at
> >
> > < Franklin D. Roosevelt: Executive Order 6102—Requiring Gold Coin, Gold Bullion and Gold Certificates to Be Delivered to the Government >
> >
> > Public Services Division
> > Law Library of Congress
> > Library of Congress
> > 101 Independence Ave., SE
> > Washington, D.C. 20540-3120
> > URL: < Law Library Reading Room | Law Library of Congress >
> > E-Mail: < Law Library of Congress - Ask a Librarian (Library of Congress) >
> >
> > Please take a moment to fill out a survey at: Ask A Librarian Error
> >
> > Thank you for contacting the Law Library of Congress reference librarians. If you wish to send another question to us, please visit our question form at < Law Library of Congress - Ask a Librarian (Library of Congress) >.
> 
> ....domestic economic situation created by The NEW DEAL recovery coming from measures taken at home rather than abroad asserting that a “sound internal economic situation” from Breaking Up Families and the family unit - Title IV-D ledgers and balances moving the currency (one charge at a time) from being stagnant; keeping the local governments afloat (busyness).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's just business!!!!  The New Deal (Social Security)*
> 
> Trading With The Enemy Act - United States Declares Its Citizens To Be The Enemy
> 
> WE are the “Enemies of the State”
> 
> United States Code: Title 50a,TRADING WITH THE ENEMY ACT OF 1917 | LII / Legal Information Institute
> 
> All Americans need to see this to connect the dots regarding the hidden agenda for world government! » Intellihub
> 
> The Hidden Evil - 07
> 
> Facebook Photos on 'Money' with educational hyperlinks in the comments of each:
> Darren Edward
> Darren Edward
> Darren Edward
> Darren Edward
> 
> 
> 
> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people never give up their liberties, but under some delusion. ~ Burke, Edmund
> 
> 
> "Damn democracy. It is a fraudulent term used, often by ignorant persons but no less often by intellectual fakers, to describe an infamous mixture of socialism, miscegenation, graft, confiscation of property and denial of personal rights to individuals whose virtuous principles make them offensive." Westbrook Pegler: New York Journal American, 1/25/51, entitled "Upholds Republic of U.S. Against Phony Democracy, Democracy in the U.S. Branded Meaningless"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRAINING MANUAL } WAR DEPARTMENT,
> No. 2000-25 } WASHINGTON, _November 30, 1928._
> CITIZENSHIP
> https://www.1215.org/lawnotes/lawnotes/tm2000-25.rtf
> 
> As always thank you for being patient with me... I am a little slow.
> 
> 
> Dumbing Down Society - Sui Juris Club Forum
Click to expand...




FEDERAL TITLE IV 'WELFARE' PART D 'CHILD SUPPORT' (Law) Education & Awareness


----------



## Brick Layer




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Welcome! You write well for a bricklayer. Not denigrating craftsmen, but I call it as I see it.


----------



## Brick Layer

Charterships.... charters. 
Partnerships...


Brick Layer said:


> Psalm 104:26


----------



## Brick Layer




----------



## Brick Layer

Ramblings of a Wafflestomper Wafflestomper's Ramblings
SPAM I AM

Federal Title IV 'Welfare' Part D 'Child Support' (Law) Education & Awareness


Definition of [FAR AND WIDE ever reaching]


----------



## Marion Morrison

anotherlife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true to a certain extent.
> I was raised in a one parent home after my father died and it did retard my development.
> All it took was living with a buddy with no electricity,cooking in the fireplace and taking cold showers in January to let me know that I didnt want to live that way and I did something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelessness is a bitch.  Many people become homeless by no fault of their own.  But getting out of homelessness is impossible.  This is because homelessness destroys the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.
> If I became homeless again I'd do the same thing again.
> Knuckle down and drag myself out of it.
> Thankfully the winter of hell gave me a kick in the ass and I havent wanted for the last 32 years.
> Retired at 46 without a college degree and the wife is right behind me.
> The only people who are perpetually homeless are those with mental or drug/alcohol problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if I am mental, I still don't want to be homeless.  Easy for you, you are a brick layer, so if you are homeless, you just lay a few bricks and make a new home for yourself.  But what shall I do?  I am mental as well as slow with my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okaaaay...you've now become incoherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what homelessness does to you?  Incoherence.  Still better than impotence though.  So how do I get off homelessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spot in a second floor overpass that I'd love to show you.
> While the market is a seller's right now I can get you into one of these babies at a reasonable price!!!
> Just $150 a month!!!!
> Let me know if you're interested!!!
> View attachment 172498
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!  *When I move back to the USA*, I think I will really be in need of a place like this.  Excellent price too.  Which state are you in?
Click to expand...


You said you were in Syracuse. Lying ass piece of shit is what you are.

It's no wonder you didn't know what hotdog people in Syracuse prefer.

It just so happens, I do.


----------



## Brick Layer

Brick Layer said:


> Brick Layer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psalm 104:26
Click to expand...


----------



## petro

This thread is all over the place.

Welcome...
Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
Kids don't want to do that work anymore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.



  They see it as mexican work.


----------



## Brick Layer

petro said:


> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> like a monkey,


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
Click to expand...

So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.


----------



## petro

Brick Layer said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> like a monkey,
Click to expand...

Loved that movie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
Click to expand...


Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
Click to expand...

I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
> They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
> Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.
Click to expand...


  They do the same here.
I dont know how they stand it.


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is all over the place.
> 
> Welcome...
> Framing carpenter and general construction myself. In my 50's to boot.
> Getting too old for 12/12 roof pitches and climbing trusses like a monkey, but Mr. Clean is right.
> Kids don't want to do that work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
> They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
> Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do the same here.
> I dont know how they stand it.
Click to expand...

My favorite was a Mexican roofer who had all the thick clothing in 90 degrees sporting a cowboy hat and walking the roof in cowboy boots.
Cant believe that SOB didn't fall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as mexican work.
> 
> 
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
> They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
> Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do the same here.
> I dont know how they stand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite was a Mexican roofer who had all the thick clothing in 90 degrees sporting a cowboy hat and walking the roof in cowboy boots.
> Cant believe that SOB didn't fall.
Click to expand...


  Just had the house re shingled last week.
I promise you he wouldnt be wearing cowboy boots on my roof.
It's one steep MFer!!!
    They all wore these special shoes and sat on pieces of foam rubber.
  It was right at 20k.


----------



## petro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far they stick to shingles and sheetrock here.
> Although the nationals are using whoever the hell they can get.
> Major labor shortage in Twin Cities in all building trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
> They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
> Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do the same here.
> I dont know how they stand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite was a Mexican roofer who had all the thick clothing in 90 degrees sporting a cowboy hat and walking the roof in cowboy boots.
> Cant believe that SOB didn't fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just had the house re shingled last week.
> I promise you he wouldnt be wearing cowboy boots on my roof.
> It's one steep MFer!!!
> They all wore these special shoes and sat on pieces of foam rubber.
> It was right at 20k.
Click to expand...

Them suckers can move too.
They belt them roofs out fast.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

petro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Texas you wont see a white guy doing construction.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some hate the cold. We build year round.
> They look miserable when its below 60. Let alone 0.
> Hell. They still wear hoodies when it hits 90 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do the same here.
> I dont know how they stand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite was a Mexican roofer who had all the thick clothing in 90 degrees sporting a cowboy hat and walking the roof in cowboy boots.
> Cant believe that SOB didn't fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just had the house re shingled last week.
> I promise you he wouldnt be wearing cowboy boots on my roof.
> It's one steep MFer!!!
> They all wore these special shoes and sat on pieces of foam rubber.
> It was right at 20k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them suckers can move too.
> They belt them roofs out fast.
Click to expand...


  It took em almost 4 days to do mine.


----------

